
The smart diaper is coming. Who wants it? - thomasjudge
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2019/5/2/18525487/smart-diaper-huggies-monit-pampers-alert-poop-pee
======
thomasjudge
How did they miss the opportunity to put this information on a blockchain?

